# Using up my 100Mgb to post video



## bklopsy123 (May 29, 2015)

Had a little difficulty uploading this picture earlier today that Dave helped me rectify. I have a video that I would like to share but have concern about using up to much of the 100Mgb allotted to a member. How can I determine how much Mgb is being used up by a video.
Brooks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 29, 2015)

Upload it to YouTube and it won't use any of you allotment. You just add links to your post. How to Link or Embed YouTube Videos.

Dave


----------



## bklopsy123 (May 29, 2015)

Ok. Thanks again


----------



## necromancer (May 30, 2015)

you can use http://www.picresize.com/ to resize your images for free

just a helpful hint if needed


----------



## bklopsy123 (May 30, 2015)

I will check that out. Thank you


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 31, 2015)

I usually resize photos in Paint. Easy and fast. Paint comes with most Windows.


----------



## bklopsy123 (May 31, 2015)

Ok, I'll research that. thanks
Brooks


----------



## necromancer (May 31, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> I usually resize photos in Paint. Easy and fast. Paint comes with most Windows.



i always get cropped photos using paint...... no idea why i use "photoshop portable" that i keep on a usb memory stick.

maybe i should read the help files for paint ??


----------



## gold4mike (Jun 4, 2015)

bklopsy123,

Holy cow! Great job on your refining effort. Those buttons are VERY pure! Nice pipe, nice shine, no frosting.

Well done!


----------



## bklopsy123 (Jun 4, 2015)

gold4mike
Thank you. I appreciate your input
Brooks


----------



## martymcfly (Jun 11, 2015)

What did you process and how much if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## bklopsy123 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have attached some pics of some feed stock: unfortunately, I did not take pictures of everything. Had I, I would share them. The buttons total 10.6oz. It took me a few months to refine due to refining limitations.
Thanks for asking.
Brooks


----------



## bklopsy123 (Jun 11, 2015)

I would like to make a correction in regards to the first photo in this tread. Those four buttons were not 10.6oz. The small button towards the tip of my fingers were sold so that I could purchase more feed stock. It has since been replaced with one that took the weight to 10.0 and have recently added a fifth round taking the total to 417.1grms or 13.41oz.

I also found another pic of feed stock for you. 

Brooks


----------



## archeonist (Jun 11, 2015)

Holy @#!, wow!!! Amazing sight!


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 12, 2015)

insane !! Better than THC or any other painkiller .


----------



## hfywc (Feb 26, 2016)

Which feedstock will you say gave you the highest yield? Pretty buttons by the way.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 26, 2016)

hfywc, you may be waiting a long time for an answer. Brooks hasn't been on the forum since July 24, 2015.

Dave


----------

